# 721- problem with new channels and search



## RWebb71980 (Sep 14, 2002)

I have had my 721 out of the box for 3 days, and have had a couple of problems. It has dropped a few timers... but that is common.
The interesting problem is the search function. I made some changes today to my locals. I added some stations and got rid of some others. The search function still searches the channels I stopped and won't search the channels I added. This is a little annoying...

All the changes have been made in the guide, and I have re-booted the system after the changes. This made no difference.

Any Thoughts?

btw I have software v. L103HAB-N

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

Mine has always shown channels I am not subscribed to (and have never been subscribed to) when I search.

BTW, once I somehow got the name of the current show I was on (or had selected in the guide, or something) to automatically appear in the search box. Anyone know how to do this?

Ben


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

What annoys me is that it doesn't use a different color for the unsubscribed channels in search or favorites setup like 501.


----------



## RuhiA (Sep 3, 2002)

I used the favorites to get rid of most of the junk form the guide list and next morning there were new channels added to the list. They are local channels which are now both listed with numbers before channel 101 and also in 8xx. The numbers less than 100 doesn't show up in the favorites list to be removed.  

Ruhi


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow. Looks like you've got local channel remapping. What's your software version? You didn't get L04 by any chance already, did you?


----------



## rmoore3d (Jun 19, 2002)

DmitriA
Local mapping was included in L103

bfennema
Push the # button while watching a show to search for theat show


----------



## RuhiA (Sep 3, 2002)

It's L103. I've discovered something else last night. Program search page comes up without the keyboard so I cannot enter teh names to search. This is going to be fun. I started making a list of things happen or don't happen.
Ruhi


----------

